# re-excision due to atypia



## WonderCoder (Oct 14, 2009)

A patient came in for a lesion removal and had a full excision on 09/22/09 which has a 10 day global.  The path came back atypia and re-excision was recommended, so the patient came back in on 10/1/09 for the re-excision.  Is there a modifier that I need in order to get this paid?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 14, 2009)

*Look in Appendix A of CPT*

All modifiers with full descriptions are listed in CPT Appendix A.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

